# HK SKYSCRAPERS



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

To me the most significant skyscrapers in HK would be,

1) Bank Of China Tower
2) HSBC Centre
3) Jardine House

The 2 IFC is also significant but I decided to rate it ones The International Commerce Centre is completed.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Many buildings are so relevant, but in my opinion Bank of Chine is the most famous building of Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Urban Dave said:


> Many buildings are so relevant, but in my opinion Bank of Chine is the most famous building of Hong Kong.


I agree with you with that. But once The ICC is finished, I'm looking forward to seeing how this and the 2IFC will symbolize the gateway towers of HK


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

BOC is definitely the most definitive and iconic for the city. I like it and the 2IFC the best.


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

i will pick Citybank plaza,the building look simple but look very sinister.dark, and sinister...


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

almost forgot,the Olympus tower in Prince


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Not too much love for Central Plaza, huh? Of course, I feel BOC is leaps and bounds a better looking skyscraper, but I also still think of Central Plaza as the "King" of the Hong Kong skyline despite the presence of 2IFC. It's a true Icon, that's just my opinion.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

Bank of China - the most symbolic for HK.
i like 2IFC the most


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> Not too much love for Central Plaza, huh? Of course, I feel BOC is leaps and bounds a better looking skyscraper, but I also still think of Central Plaza as the "King" of the Hong Kong skyline despite the presence of 2IFC. It's a true Icon, that's just my opinion.


There was a thread in which skyscraper is the King and Queen and I chose Central Plaza as the King and Bank of China as Queen despite the presence of the 2IFC. Maybe later on, The ICC is King and the 2 IFC is queen.










The Citibank Building, HK. Not bad at all  But alot of buildings are dark in color


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Boc is obviously the most smybolic and i like it the most too


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are a lot of other notable skyscrapers in Hong Kong. Here are some examples : 

L'Hotel Repulse Bay









Highcliff & Summit - symbols of luxury living









Harbourside - symbol of irrational exuberance


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline, thanks for bringing that up  I think it would be better to discuss any HK skyscrapers and not just those in the poll.

Highcliff and Summit to me are the most distinctive residential high-rises because of their height and position. Same as the Tregunter 3 and most high-rises in Mid-Levels. I also find those in the Kowloon reclamation impressive as well.


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

1 Peking & Peninsula Hotel.


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

and Langham Place too...










from the list, i will say boc or hsbc or maybe lippo, but i will vote for THE CENTRE


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Langham Place has that futuristic look and it represents Mong Kok's tallest but I don't find the skyscraper impressive!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Bank Of China Tower!


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Give Hopewell Centre some love!*

One of the most underrated office tower in HK, The Hopewell Centre in Wan Chai! 

Completed in 1980, it was the tallest building in HK and the 2nd tallest in Asia until The Bank Of China was completed in 1989. It was built on a hill slope and that the back entrance is on the 17th floor. The tower had a revolving restaurant on the top and also a private swimming pool. 

For a cheap thrill, ride the building's glass elevator 

Hopewell Centre


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

Picking my No. 1 favorite of Hong Kong wasn't too difficult, but when I find myself trying to rank all those below, I am continually scratching my head and changing my opinion just based on different photos that I see. In reality though, it's a pretty nice problem to have when you think about it.

1 - Bank of China
2 - 2IFC
3 - The Centre
4 - Central Plaza
5 - HSBC

Jardine House and Highcliff are always battling with the HSBC for the No. 5 spot. I'm also fond of the Lippo Centre. The ICC will undoubtedly push its way into the Top 5, if not the Top 3.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it would be better to separate the rankings between commercial and residential highrises


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

BANK OF CHINA RULES


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of my favorite underrated HK skyscrapers 

Entertainment Building (Central), one of the NY Art-Deco inspired HK skyscrapers









Landmark (Central), still one of the prime choice for banks and offices in Central District.









PLA (HK HQ) (Admiralty), formerly The Prince of Wales building. It is the HQ of The People's Liberation Army in HK. Also one of the few high-rises in HK with a typical British look.


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

what about Olympus tower?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Hong Kong


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Joel que said:


> what about Olympus tower?


Olympus Tower? You must be talking about The Great Eagle Centre (163 m) in Wan Chai. It's one of the first skyscrapers to be erected in the Wan Chai CBD development back in the 80s.

The Great Eagle Centre in Wan Chai


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

2 IFC - that building kicks a**!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong's skyscrapers aren't just residential and commericial but industrial as well! A majority of these buildings are in Wong Chuk Hang near Aberdeen, Kwai Chung and Kwun Tong.

Some high-rise factories / industrial complexes in HK


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

BOC, followed by 2 IFC


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some "pencil scrapers" in HK


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know much about HK so I can't really say what symbolizes it, but I like Bank of China the most.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

Bank of China la... it will always represent the uniqueness and style of the Hong Kong people and culture. It was built from our hard work attitude and determination. No matter where we go in the world we will always be linked with HK and will always retain our culture and our roots. We always stand out, even if we may not be the tallest =P.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

pfff........... my favorite is missing. 
I want One Peking Road on the list, now!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Michigan Avenue said:


> I don't know much about HK so I can't really say what symbolizes it, but I like Bank of China the most.


Well the actual reason why I made this thread is to introduce HK skyscrapers and to discuss about the various towers in the city 

About 1 Peking Road, here it is


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Bank of China Tower, closely followed by 2IFC.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

most recognizable is Bank Of China Tower


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm gonna give you guys props for saying the Bank Of China is the most recognizable HK skyscraper  Cause today, it's being dwarfed by the 2-IFC.

For a person seeing today's HK skyline for the first time, they might recognize the 2-IFC more than The Bank Of China!


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I'm gonna give you guys props for saying the Bank Of China is the most recognizable HK skyscraper  Cause today, it's being dwarfed by the 2-IFC.
> 
> For a person seeing today's HK skyline for the first time, they might recognize the 2-IFC more than The Bank Of China!


And that's only going to get worse when the ICC is finished being constructed. The 2IFC is as tall as the 2WTC that once stood in New York City, so its going to catch people's eye at first glance but I believe that once they study the skyline a little bit and read about it, they'll recognize Bank of China as the most symbolic of Hong Kong. It just isn't the most recognizable at first glance anymore, but it doesn't really have to be.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> And that's only going to get worse when the ICC is finished being constructed. The 2IFC is as tall as the 2WTC that once stood in New York City, so its going to catch people's eye at first glance but I believe that once they study the skyline a little bit and read about it, they'll recognize Bank of China as the most symbolic of Hong Kong. It just isn't the most recognizable at first glance anymore, but it doesn't really have to be.


It's hard to tell if The ICC will be more eye catching than the 2IFC. One thing, The ICC is not in HK Island but in Kowloon, away from where most of the HK's landmark skyscrapers are located.

Anyway, what ruined The Bank Of China is not The 2IFC but The Cheung Kong Centre which is the same level of height of the Bank Of China though it's a bit shorter.

To me, The Cheung Kong Centre is like The Metlife Building in New York. If The Metlife Building acts a a bodyguard to Chrysler, that's what the Cheung Kong is doin for Boc 

But now, The BoC is just one of the bunch in HK's skyline, or to say one of the typical skyscrapers, just like the Woolworth in NY today!


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

WANCH said:


> It's hard to tell if The ICC will be more eye catching than the 2IFC. One thing, The ICC is not in HK Island but in Kowloon, away from where most of the HK's landmark skyscrapers are located.


I'm anxiously awaiting to see the real thing in person and how the ICC will stand with 2IFC as the gateway skyscrapers of Hong Kong from across the Harbour. As for whether which of the two will be more eye catching, I suppose it'll really depend on how (and literally, where) you look at it. With most of the significant highrises located on HK island, the eye is going to be instantly drawn towards the enormous cluster of skyscrapers and will see the 2IFC as the most dominating of them all. On the otherhand, the ICC not only will have about 70m on it in height, but it also won't have much competition for attention on the Kowloon Peninsula. It is going to look outrageously huge on the northside of the harbour, even with the presence of the other Union Square projects. 



> Anyway, what ruined The Bank Of China is not The 2IFC but The Cheung Kong Centre which is the same level of height of the Bank Of China though it's a bit shorter.
> 
> To me, The Cheung Kong Centre is like The Metlife Building in New York. If The Metlife Building acts a a bodyguard to Chrysler, that's what the Cheung Kong is doin for Boc
> 
> But now, The BoC is just one of the bunch in HK's skyline, or to say one of the typical skyscrapers, just like the Woolworth in NY today!


True, and I actually don't mind the Cheung Kong Centre, just not in that exact location! You're also correct about BoC becoming just one of the bunch in HK's skyline, but at the sametime it shows just how far the city's skyline has come since BoC became the first 300m tower outside of North America in 1989. For me, the BoC isn't quite at the Woolworth Building's level as far as how noticed it is. Instead, I'd compare it to that of the Chrysler Building as far as how it is thought of and noticed -- not the biggest or boldest skyscraper, but widely considered to be the most gorgeous and classy with the best design. The skyscraper I feel doesn't get as much attention as it deserves is The Centre, one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Symphony of Lights said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting to see the real thing in person and how the ICC will stand with 2IFC as the gateway skyscrapers of Hong Kong from across the Harbour. As for whether which of the two will be more eye catching, I suppose it'll really depend on how (and literally, where) you look at it. With most of the significant highrises located on HK island, the eye is going to be instantly drawn towards the enormous cluster of skyscrapers and will see the 2IFC as the most dominating of them all. On the otherhand, the ICC not only will have about 70m on it in height, but it also won't have much competition for attention on the Kowloon Peninsula. It is going to look outrageously huge on the northside of the harbour, even with the presence of the other Union Square projects.
> 
> True, and I actually don't mind the Cheung Kong Centre, just not in that exact location! You're also correct about BoC becoming just one of the bunch in HK's skyline, but at the sametime it shows just how far the city's skyline has come since BoC became the first 300m tower outside of North America in 1989. For me, the BoC isn't quite at the Woolworth Building's level as far as how noticed it is. Instead, I'd compare it to that of the Chrysler Building as far as how it is thought of and noticed -- not the biggest or boldest skyscraper, but widely considered to be the most gorgeous and classy with the best design. The skyscraper I feel doesn't get as much attention as it deserves is The Centre, one of my all-time favorites.


Best way to see how the two skyscrapers (2-IFC and ICC) present themselves is to look at them at a far distance somewhere west of the harbour, probably near Lantau  Or if you're in a jetfoil from Macau on the the way to HK.

True that the ICC might not get too much attention as most skyscrapers in Central (especially the 2-IFC) if you view it from The Peak. Just like the Hopewell Centre back in the days. But lets see what will happen when these projects are finished.

The Centre is somewhat underrated but it gets alot of attention at night. But compared to The Bank of China, it has a good location since there are no other supertalls surrounding it. 










Isn't it interesting how you got the tallest skyscrapers positioned in HK Island. You got The Centre guarding the west, Bank Of China / 2-IFC guarding the centre and Central Plaza guarding the east


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

I never knew the centre to be so underrated ... 
it touches the ground better than most scrapers and it looks
just as stunning as BOC ...


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Best way to see how the two skyscrapers (2-IFC and ICC) present themselves is to look at them at a far distance somewhere west of the harbour, probably near Lantau  Or if you're in a jetfoil from Macau on the the way to HK.
> 
> True that the ICC might not get too much attention as most skyscrapers in Central (especially the 2-IFC) if you view it from The Peak. Just like the Hopewell Centre back in the days. But lets see what will happen when these projects are finished.


I remember the days when I thought Hong Kong had the best skyline in the world when it was just the BoC, Central Plaza and Centre representing HK's tallest soaring above the city. The 2-IFC and ICC both going well above 400m just completely throw it over the top and put the final stamp that it really doesn't need. Of course, I welcome them with open arms nonetheless! 



> The Centre is somewhat underrated but it gets alot of attention at night. But compared to The Bank of China, it has a good location since there are no other supertalls surrounding it.


The Centre's presentation at night is one of the big reasons why I fell in love with it so much. Is there a better lit building... in the world? I'm not so sure there is, but the Centre is most definitely among the best.



> Isn't it interesting how you got the tallest skyscrapers positioned in HK Island. You got The Centre guarding the west, Bank Of China / 2-IFC guarding the centre and Central Plaza guarding the east


Yes, it worked out rather nicely.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Symphony of Lights said:


> I remember the days when I thought Hong Kong had the best skyline in the world when it was just the BoC, Central Plaza and Centre representing HK's tallest soaring above the city. The 2-IFC and ICC both going well above 400m just completely throw it over the top and put the final stamp that it really doesn't need. Of course, I welcome them with open arms nonetheless!


HK to me is still the best skyline in the world even with the 2-IFC and then the ICC. At least both buildings have top-notch designs. But I'm wondering how strong the foundaton supporting the 2-IFC. It's built on reclaimed area!



> The Centre's presentation at night is one of the big reasons why I fell in love with it so much. Is there a better lit building... in the world? I'm not so sure there is, but the Centre is most definitely among the best.


The Torre Agbar in Barcelona is also beautifully lit


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh, allow me to make it clear that I by no means view the 2-IFC or ICC as detrimental to HK's skyline, because they are both incredible designs that do and will make it all the more breathtaking. I'm just saying that I thought HK's skyline was still the best even without them!

:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Symphony of Lights said:


> Oh, allow me to make it clear that I by no means view the 2-IFC or ICC as detrimental to HK's skyline, because they are both incredible designs that do and will make it all the more breathtaking. I'm just saying that I thought HK's skyline was still the best even without them!
> 
> :cheers:


I've been saying the same thing on other threads on how HK's skyline is already magnificent without the 2-IFC or ICC.

Anyway, The Centre still gets recognition but there is one landmark skyscraper that is not getting too much recognition nowadays. I don't care about the height but is a landmark scraper 

The HSBC Building by Sir Norman Foster


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

The HSBC Building is without a doubt one of the most valuable architectural gems Hong Kong has to be proud of. A couple more favorites of mine:

Lippo Centre










Highcliff


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Lippo Centre would look good in any Australian city. Anyway, It was originally The Bond Centre and was owned by Alan Bond who was one of Australia's richest men before he was incarcerated.


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright WANCH, we've got a little back-and-forth convo going here on HK skyscrapers while nobody else is posting at the moment, so I'm curious to know what your top ten list of Hong Kong's skyscrapers looks like?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's my top 10 

1) Bank Of China Tower
2) 2-IFC
3) Central Plaza
4) The Centre
5) HSBC Centre
6) Lippo Centre
7) Jardine House
8) Highcliff
9) Far East Financial Centre
10) PLA HQ building


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I love that 2 IFC tower


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like it as well especially the crown  The tower is sure strong enough since it was built on reclaimed land!


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

My top ten always seems to mix around and change a lot with the exception of the Top 2, which are stapled into their place. It's already a little different than the Top Five I had posted on Page 2 of the same thread, but I think I've finally made up my mind:

01 - Bank of China
02 - 2 IFC
03 - Central Plaza
04 - The Centre
05 - Lippo Centre
06 - HSBC 
07 - Highcliff
08 - Jardine House
09 - L'Hotel Repulse Bay
10 - 1 Peking

ICC will most definitely take a Top 3 position and may even take 2-IFC's place depending on how impressive the finished product really is. I'm expecting to be completely astounded.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The L'Hotel in Repulse Bay is very impressive. The One Peking Road has a nice post-modern architecture but I don't really find the building that fascinating at all!


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

WANCH said:


> The L'Hotel in Repulse Bay is very impressive. The One Peking Road has a nice post-modern architecture but I don't really find the building that fascinating at all!


To be honest, I can't really put my finger on why I like it so much myself. Its just one of those buildings that rubs me the right way when I look at it and is pleasing to the eye. No matter, it will soon be booted out of the top ten in the near future.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Symphony of Lights said:


> To be honest, I can't really put my finger on why I like it so much myself. Its just one of those buildings that rubs me the right way when I look at it and is pleasing to the eye. No matter, it will soon be booted out of the top ten in the near future.


It looks nice because of the post-modern architecture but it just lacks the height. But does look futuristic 

Anyway, HK's skyline is looking very similar to Lei Wu Long's stage in the game, Tekken 2


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

I like One Peking Road. It looks very clean and sleek to me. 

I don't like L'Hotel in Repluse Bay. It's ugly, and off balance.

A lot of people like 2IFC, but if it's the same proportion but shorter, would people still like it as much? In other words, how many people like it because it's tall? From Star Ferry in TST, it looks so much bigger than everything else (because of the distance) and seems out of place.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If the 2-IFC was the same level of height as the 1-IFC, I don't think it will get much attention. That development reminds me of the World Financial Centre in Lower Manhattan.

Anyway, this to me is a better landmark for Repulse Bay 

The Repulse Bay


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

hkia said:


> I like One Peking Road. It looks very clean and sleek to me.
> 
> I don't like L'Hotel in Repluse Bay. It's ugly, and off balance.
> 
> A lot of people like 2IFC, but if it's the same proportion but shorter, would people still like it as much? In other words, how many people like it because it's tall? From Star Ferry in TST, it looks so much bigger than everything else (because of the distance) and seems out of place.


Of course, people like it because its tall. Being tall is what makes a building a skyscraper. Not every high-rise building makes a skyscraper... in fact, I don't consider anything under 700 ft. (not necessarily to the roof) to be skyscraper material, what so ever. It can be a very impressively designed highrise building, but not a skyscraper.

2-IFC being as enormous as it is is completely appropriate... it is HK's final way of showing that it is the G.O.D. on the block. Oh, but they do have a 1,588 ft. tower under construction right now though, don't they? Put the crown where it's at.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

Bank of China Tower!


----------



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

I think IFC


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> 1) BOC (i think that's the best skyscraper in the world)
> 2) IFC
> 3) The Centre (I love the green, blue, red, purple etc. lights)


To me, The BoC is the best in Asia but certainly not the world!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

BoC will always be Hong Kong's 'landmark'.

However, the 2IFC and ICC will be like two twin towers that offer a gateway to Hong Kong - kind of like in the Lord Of The Rings movie at that one point...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> To me, The BoC is the best in Asia but certainly not the world!


Which one do you think is better then?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Which one do you think is better then?


Empire State Building


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bleugh - prefer the Chrysler myself.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

BOC is simply the best in the world.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Bleugh - prefer the Chrysler myself.


The Chrysler is nice though but it doesn't have that mighty feel that The Empire State Building has.

Anyway, I don't wanna go further on this since we're talking about HK skyscrapers and not NY


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> BOC is simply the best in the world.


Amen.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

BTW, what's your opinion on the Cheung Kong Centre's position? Is it blocking The BoC?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Nope. Not at all ... the building to me (architecture wise) - is just a glamorous rectangular box ... perhaps the best of it's kind in the world.

Don't think it blocks the BoC at all but what I don't like is that you can't see the BoC from all angles (Causeway Bay and Western Kowloon). But that's more to do with Central Plaza and 2IFC than Cheung Kong.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's according to what vantage point you're at.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skybean said:


>


It's an old building but it still looks modern.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

^^^simply artistic^^^.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> ^^^simply artistic^^^.


The building is ok but the feeling of working there is more relaxed / laid back unlike most places in Central.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

This building reminds me of the "Dredener Bank Tower" in Frankfurt!
The facades are very similar.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Torch said:


> This building reminds me of the "Dredener Bank Tower" in Frankfurt!
> The facades are very similar.


It does look similar unless they're by the same architect.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of new buildings coming up in HK. Thus we can have more in the poll


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Bank of China


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

I like them all! But maybe this building should deserve some exposure as well...The original Hong-kong skyscraper










Jardine House (the left building), it was the only skyscraper my mom recognized since she left hk in the 70's


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

I really like Cheung Kong! I think it makes a great cluster along with Citibank and BoC. Cheung Kong compliments BoC very well, and im sure it would be great to look up between these towers.

My favorites though, are Central Plaza and 2IFC. Maybe ICC when it is done. The Center is not one of my favorites, but it does have a great lighting system and still looks good. What a skyline! One day Id like to visit the city myself, but there is probably no room for a Pole like myself.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Have to go with bank of china tower. Altohugh the international finance center is by far the most beautiful in HK if not the whole world? Very hard question its like comparing Empire state building with the Chrysler building.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Bank of China Tower or 2IFC.

BOC is more internationally known. If somebody says a blue building with X's on it you know what they're talking about.

2IFC looks sleeker but, in my opinion.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I agree with you with that. But once The ICC is finished, I'm looking forward to seeing how this and the 2IFC will symbolize the gateway towers of HK



I agree. BoC is the iconic building and my personal favourite. it is in my view one of the top 5 or 6 supertalls worldwide for aesthetic appeal and is benuinely tall as well but when the ICC is finished the twinning with 2IFC is going to be mnd blowing.

HK Island with the Plaza, the Centre and the Cheung kong to say nothing ot the BoC and then the giant twins as well as the West kowloon.......man I am looking forward to seeing that in a few years time. 2 Manhattans facing each other !!!!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

It's hard to beat this the Bank of China. I also love HSBC, Jardine House, 2IFC, and the Center. The photos are from banned Lithuanian forumer John:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Bank of China


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong










Argonath


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Coming IN to Victoria Harbour from the west;

*THE TWO TOWERS*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Heliobatis Radians (Feb 3, 2007)

Ancient=Jardine , Past=Bank of China , Present= 2 IFC , Future= ?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Future = ICC


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2006)

Amazing all the buildings


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Heliobatis Radians said:


> Ancient=Jardine , Past=Bank of China , Present= 2 IFC , Future= ?


The *HSBC Building* fits all


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Heliobatis Radians said:


> Ancient=Jardine , Past=Bank of China , Present= 2 IFC , Future= ?


*Here's you answer*


----------



## austrian (Nov 15, 2006)

not bad at all.
if i take a look on the pics of the first post, i would say the 'Bank Of China Tower' looks best.
but since the pics arent all thaaat good, its hard to choose...


----------

